# Poision Ivy for a month Help!!



## C SAW 090 (May 4, 2012)

Hello, Ive been cutting a sucky piece of land full of poision ivy, As spring moves on the ivy is getting worse,anybody know any good ways to get rid of it?


----------



## 1969cj-5 (May 4, 2012)

Weed eat it down and then spray it, or just spray it. I have Lye Soap from an Amish store for if I get it on me.


----------



## madhatte (May 4, 2012)

This stuff is pretty good, but just steering clear of genus _Toxicodendron_ altogether is mo' better.


----------



## forestryworks (May 4, 2012)

madhatte said:


> This stuff is pretty good, but just steering clear of genus _Toxicodendron_ altogether is mo' better.



Word.


----------



## bigw (May 4, 2012)

Bleach not diluted put some on a cotton ball and apply where the rash is. It WILL BURN!!!! but it works better then anything I have used.


----------



## atvguns (May 4, 2012)

1969cj-5 said:


> Weed eat it down and then spray it, or just spray it. I have Lye Soap from an Amish store for if I get it on me.




StopDon't weed eat it you will get that stuff all over you just spray it and then ran away as fast as you can.


----------



## ashevilletree (May 4, 2012)

*spray & Run Away!!*

We've found that Round Up has always worked for killing poison ivy. We spray it, and it kills the entire plant so..


----------



## forestryworks (May 4, 2012)

If you are spraying Poison Ivy, it is best to spray the plant when it is flowering, as the plant is using most of its energy reserves to produce the flower. Thus, spraying at that time will have more affect than spraying after it flowers.

Since Poison Ivy is a re-sprouter, it will take more than one spray application to kill the plant, especially older plants. Plants in the seedling stage are more easily killed by herbicides.


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 4, 2012)

If it was on my own land, I would have a nice controlled burn


----------



## Grouchy old man (May 4, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> If it was on my own land, I would have a nice controlled burn



Stand upwind and out of the smoke! It will be full of the oil.


----------



## hammerlogging (May 4, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> If you are spraying Poison Ivy, it is best to spray the plant when it is flowering, as the plant is using most of its energy reserves to produce the flower. Thus, spraying at that time will have more affect than spraying after it flowers.
> 
> Since Poison Ivy is a re-sprouter, it will take more than one spray application to kill the plant, especially older plants. Plants in the seedling stage are more easily killed by herbicides.



I thought you sprayed in the fall because it was translocating so absorbed through leaves would get better root kill. 

As far as working in it? I guess if you're sensitive, that sucks- I'm in it thick, often, just grin and bear it, I get it, but not too bad.


----------



## forestryworks (May 4, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> If it was on my own land, I would have a nice controlled burn



Hope you're good at smoke management. Poison Ivy smoke is toxic!


----------



## forestryworks (May 4, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> I thought you sprayed in the fall because it was translocating so absorbed through leaves would get better root kill.



Depends on what chemical you're spraying. Dormant season spraying is a waste of money here.

Generally, you want to spray a plant when it is at its most susceptible stage of growth; flowering, fruiting, and before seeding out. For Poison Ivy, best chemical control is achieved May through June.

You also want to spray when temps are high and humidity is high, allows for more trans-location.

Then again, it all boils down to the active ingredient, the plant, and the label.


----------



## hammerlogging (May 5, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Depends on what chemical you're spraying. Dormant season spraying is a waste of money here.
> 
> Generally, you want to spray a plant when it is at its most susceptible stage of growth; flowering, fruiting, and before seeding out. For Poison Ivy, best chemical control is achieved May through June.
> 
> ...



I was talking just before senescence, round-up.


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 5, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Hope you're good at smoke management. Poison Ivy smoke is toxic!



How is the smoke toxic ?


----------



## ICindrich (May 5, 2012)

I use ivy block. It's a lotion you put on before work and it blocks the oils that cause the reaction. If I do get the rash, I use a wash called zandfels. It's expensive but it works. Both of these should be on the shelf at any pharmacy.


----------



## dingeryote (May 5, 2012)

This time of year, it's not real hard to kill with Glyphosate.

Just make sure to add a surficant or a good spreader/sticker, and ammend your water with ammonium sulphate if it has a high calcium content, and go with a high rate. 

Plain old 2-4-D does a better job with less fuss IMO, but isn't exactly friendly to anything else growing in close proximity on a hot day, as it is volitile. If you don't have desireables around though, just add a good surficant and give 'em hell.

Give it 2 weeks to burn down, and use a rake to clear it off. Wear long sleeves, gloves, and don't even think about burning it...folks get permanently dead from inhaling PI smoke and those that don't get dead, wish they were.

Those 3 or 4 prong "Claw" things city folks use in the garden are perfect for clearing PI vines, and if you keep an eye open they can be found with a rake handle. Ya can't totally avoid getting the crud on ya, but you can minimize it....and get even with the evil weed.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## jrider (May 5, 2012)

If you really get poison ivy like myself, all the remedies listed here just won't cut it. And the smoke from burning it might just be enough to kill me as my throat could swell shut. Every single encounter with poison ivy in my life ( and there have been plenty ) has lead to a trip to the doctors office for some Prednisone - most times a shot in the butt to get it started then the rest in pill form. 

One poster mentioned bleach and it may sound rough but it does help to dry it out...it does burn like hell though.

As far as killing the plant, Roundup works best when temps are at least in the 70's. Doesn't matter what time of year. The stuff you get in stores will knock it back some but if you really want to kill it, get the Roundup you need a permit for from a local farmer who has their permits. Its much much stronger than what the average Joe can buy.


----------



## dingeryote (May 5, 2012)

jrider said:


> If you really get poison ivy like myself, all the remedies listed here just won't cut it. And the smoke from burning it might just be enough to kill me as my throat could swell shut. Every single encounter with poison ivy in my life ( and there have been plenty ) has lead to a trip to the doctors office for some Prednisone - most times a shot in the butt to get it started then the rest in pill form.
> 
> One poster mentioned bleach and it may sound rough but it does help to dry it out...it does burn like hell though.
> 
> As far as killing the plant, Roundup works best when temps are at least in the 70's. Doesn't matter what time of year. The stuff you get in stores will knock it back some but if you really want to kill it, get the Roundup you need a permit for from a local farmer who has their permits. Its much much stronger than what the average Joe can buy.



You guys in Jersey need a permit for Glyphosate? 
Wow....

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## 1969cj-5 (May 6, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> How is the smoke toxic ?



When you burn it the Oil from the leaves and vines goes airborne. You need to stand well clear while it is burning or the smoke if inhaled will do to you Throat, Lungs and Esophogus what it does to your skin. When I remove a lot I will spray it and pile it in an out of the way place for a couple of years. Once the vines have aged a couple of years the oils in the plant have degraded to a point that they are no longer dangerous and can then be burnt safely.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (May 6, 2012)

atvguns said:


> StopDon't weed eat it you will get that stuff all over you just spray it and then ran away as fast as you can.



I wore a pair of throw away coveralls for this, it was an expanding patch back in the deep woods behind my place. I usually just spray it.


----------



## jrider (May 6, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> You guys in Jersey need a permit for Glyphosate?
> Wow....
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



Not for the watered down stuff you buy with the Roundup label on it. I am talking about the high concentration stuff where just a few drops will take out 10' high brush.


----------



## forestryworks (May 6, 2012)

If you really want to kill Poison Ivy with fire, you'll need a hot summer fire with very low soil moisture. But that kind of prescription is not for the average Joe to be burning under, only guys with many years of experience working hot summer fires. 

Smoke management should be a top priority when burning any Poison Ivy. Oil from the plant that covers a pin head is enough to make 500 people itch, so imagine what happens when that oil vaporizes in a fire and is carried through smoke; lots of breathing issues and even death from inhaling that smoke.

Anytime you think about burning a specific plant for control, I would check out the USFS Fire Effects Information System (FEIS) Database. Lots of good reading in there on many plants and the effects of fire, and the plant responses to different fire severity. 

T. radicans FEIS - Toxicodendron radicans, T. rydbergii

FEIS Database Home - Home page, Fire Effects Information System (FEIS): Reviews of knowledge about fire and ecology for more than 1,000 species in North America

Oh, and the oil will stay active on dead plants for up to 5 years. Go grab some dead Poison Ivy and see what happens.


----------



## slowp (May 6, 2012)

I don't know about poison ivy. I assume it would be similar to poison oak. Don't burn it unless you live miles away from any neighbors. Make sure you have good health insurance and a nice hospital. 

It used to be that during fire season, in Northern California and Southern Oregon, somebody on a crew would inhale the poison oak smoke, and being sensitive, get a trip to the hospital for an overnight stay and treatment. One year it was a woman from our area. 

If I were your neighbor, and was sensitive, and you torched it off with the smoke coming my way, well, I might be a little bit angry and phone a lawyer. 

As for treating the skin eruption, there are people called doctors. Sometimes, it is wise to go see them. 
I just found out that we had worked in poison oak a couple weeks ago. I am apparently still insensitive so no problems. But a guy that I worked with had an eruption from wrist to elbow, and had to go get proper medical help to start getting it cured. No bleach--real medicine.


----------



## Oddvaark (May 6, 2012)

ZANFEL. I have gone to the doctor for prednizone pills and anti-histamine prescriptions, but this works the best for the rash.


----------



## ashevilletree (May 6, 2012)

How is it toxic ? 

could you imagine how painful it is in your lungs and throat. If you breath it in and are allergic, you could stop breathing...


----------



## dingeryote (May 6, 2012)

jrider said:


> Not for the watered down stuff you buy with the Roundup label on it. I am talking about the high concentration stuff where just a few drops will take out 10' high brush.



Yep.
41% concentrate. Hit Tractor supply. Gordon's® Pronto Big N' Tuf 41% Glyphosate Weed & Grass Killer, 2-1/2 gal. - 4201103 | Tractor Supply Company

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## madhatte (May 6, 2012)

I worked in the stuff many times without ill effect. Then one day, ZAMMO! Rash city. Now I bubble up like a pot of chili if I so much as look at it. It's been said that there are two sorts of people: those that are sensitive to poison-oak, and those that will be. It's just plain nasty.

Fun pic: I took this while getting my first nasty rash. I knew what it was, thought it was worth noting its location, and got this pic. Only later did life begin to suck. This rash took almost a month to heal completely.












It got worse than this picture, by far, but I was just too damned miserable to do anything but sit there and feel sorry for myself, so this is the best pic I have.


----------



## forestryworks (May 7, 2012)

madhatte said:


> those that are sensitive to poison-oak, and those that will be.



Word.

I could walk through it for a long time with no problems. Only recently became allergic to it some 4 years ago. "Never say never."


----------



## Samlock (May 7, 2012)

madhatte said:


>



Whatever you do, don't wipe your ass with that green stuff!


----------



## madhatte (May 7, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Whatever you do, don't wipe your ass with that green stuff!



You ain't kiddin'!


----------



## Gologit (May 7, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Word.
> 
> I could walk through it for a long time with no problems. Only recently became allergic to it some 4 years ago. "Never say never."



Same here. I went years being able to wade through that stuff...but not anymore. I can _think_ about it now and break out in a rash. :msp_mad:


----------



## DFK (May 7, 2012)

Several years back I learned a cheap trick to stop the itching.
It most likely will only work some place that has air conditioning.

Hop in the shower and turn the water up to HOT. As HOT:angry2: as you can stand for as long as you can stand. It will itch like nothing you have ever felt before. IT IS BAD. When you are as red a cooked lobster turn the water to COLD. Cool off to the point that you will not sweat after you get out of the shower. Drip Dry and turn the AC down. The itch will be gone and you can get a nights sleep. It works quite well.

Had a guy to tell me that HOT Sauce will make it stop itching as well. Have not tried that.

David


----------



## slowp (May 7, 2012)

I am still OK in it. When I got sent to fires by myself, I would set up my tent in the midst of it. That way, nobody else would camp next to me. I would have preferred to have some fake poison oak plants to scatter around. 

I discovered this method after accidently setting my tent up in a patch. I was trying to sleep--I was on the night shift. In came a crew from Alaska with boom box set on loud, and they started to settle in. I was depressed. Then their crewboss started hollering at them to get out of the poison oak! They moved to a spot far far away, and I went back to sleep as well as one can sleep during a hot day in fire camp.


----------



## slowp (May 7, 2012)

DFK said:


> Several years back I learned a cheap trick to stop the itching.
> It most likely will only work some place that has air conditioning.
> 
> Hop in the shower and turn the water up to HOT. As HOT:angry2: as you can stand for as long as you can stand. It will itch like nothing you have ever felt before. IT IS BAD. When you are as red a cooked lobster turn the water to COLD. Cool off to the point that you will not sweat after you get out of the shower. Drip Dry and turn the AC down. The itch will be gone and you can get a nights sleep. It works quite well.
> ...



Realize that all the First Aid courses say *COLD* water.


----------



## DFK (May 7, 2012)

The folks that wrote the first aid courses never had a good case of poison oak.

Try the HOT water meathod. It works.

David


----------



## jrider (May 7, 2012)

I have to go with DFK on this one. First aid info says to shower with cold water the very first time you know you were in the stuff. This way as the urushiol is being rinsed off your body, your pores are more closed than open - it's supposed to help with spreading. Once you have taken that first shower, hot as you can stand it does take away the itch for some time - its almost bitter sweet as the hot water hits your skin. You will want to scratch like a man possessed at first but after a little while the itching feeling goes away completely.


----------



## dingeryote (May 7, 2012)

slowp said:


> Realize that all the First Aid courses say *COLD* water.



Yep. 

Cold. When washing after an exposure in the attempt to decon. Keeps the pores closed and less apt to hold Urishoil.

AFTER decon, and AFTER the reaction has started, and AFTER the Urishol has been removed....Hot water works to drive the histamines from the affected tissues, and therefore slow/stop the itching untill the histamines once again build up locally.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## MacLaren (May 7, 2012)

Dinger, your pm box is full bro.


----------



## dingeryote (May 8, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Dinger, your pm box is full bro.



On top of bieng crazy? 
Man...that sucks!

I'll spiff it up...

All set!


----------

